# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  BUSCO SOCIOS PARA IMPORTAR POLLO, GALLINA, PAVO

## avicolasp

Buscamos socios que inviertan capital para importar carne de pollo, gallina, pavo para distribuir en Perú (contamos con cartera de clientes), mayores informes a:  *DON MATEO*
Lima - Perú
Whatsapp: 999160298 
E-mail: info@donmateo.org
Web: www.donmateo.org
Facebook: Distribuidora Don MateoTemas similares: BUSCO SOCIO PARA IMPORTAR EQUIPOS DE CHINA BUSCAMOS SOCIOS PARA IMPORTAR CARNE DE AVE Jabas para Pollo y pavo Mi gallina desconocida. Que tipo de gallina es? Raza? Edad? Artículo: Importadores ecuatorianos anunciarían alternativa para importar más pavo peruano

----------


## Milton28

Todavia buscas o ya estas completo

----------

